# Greece Super League 14-16 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 10, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
14 Sep 16:00 Panaitolikos Argos - Ergotelis FC 2.15 3.10 3.60 +70 Panaitolikos Argos - Ergotelis FC 
14 Sep 18:15 GAS Veria FC - FC PAOK Thessaloniki 4.75 3.35 1.80 +71 GAS Veria FC - FC PAOK Thessaloniki 
14 Sep 20:30 Olympiacos Piraus - Skoda Xanthi FC 1.20 6.50 13.00 +63 Olympiacos Piraus - Skoda Xanthi FC 
15 Sep 16:00 Aris Thessaloniki FC - Levadiakos FC 2.40 3.00 3.20 +69 Aris Thessaloniki FC - Levadiakos FC 
15 Sep 18:15 Panionios Athens - Panthrakikos FC Komotini 2.25 2.90 3.65 +70 Panionios Athens - Panthrakikos FC Komotini 
15 Sep 18:15 GS Apollon Smyrnis - Kalloni AEL FC 2.30 3.00 3.40 +69 GS Apollon Smyrnis - Kalloni AEL FC 
15 Sep 18:15 OFI Crete FC - Asteras Tripolis 2.90 3.00 2.60 +67 OFI Crete FC - Asteras Tripolis 
15 Sep 20:30 Platanias Chanion - Panathinaikos Athen 3.00 3.00 2.50 +69 Platanias Chanion - Panathinaikos Athen 
16 Sep 19:30 PAS Giannina FC - Atromitos Athens 2.90 3.00 2.60 +66


----------



## banirost (Sep 14, 2013)

Today's pick

_*Olympiakos Piraeus - Xanthi*_

_*Olympiakos will win with (HC 0:1)*_


----------



## banirost (Sep 15, 2013)

banirost said:


> Today's pick
> 
> _*Olympiakos Piraeus - Xanthi*_
> 
> _*Olympiakos will win with (HC 0:1)*_


Final score 4:0. It was an easy win for Tipleaders.


----------



## banirost (Sep 15, 2013)

Today's pick.
_*OFI Kreta - Asteras Tripolis*_
_*It will be a tough game. Both teams will split the points X*_


----------



## banirost (Sep 15, 2013)

banirost said:


> Today's pick.
> _*OFI Kreta - Asteras Tripolis
> It will be a tough game. Both teams will split the points X*_


Final score 1:1.


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 15, 2013)

Good tipping here


----------



## banirost (Sep 16, 2013)

_PAS Giannina - Atromitos_
_Both teams have 3 goals average per match.
We will play over 2.5 
Good luck_


----------



## banirost (Sep 16, 2013)

PAS Giannina won 1:0


----------

